# problema a seguire una guida per il bluetooth!

## turborocket

raga in questa guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111904 pe configurare il bluetooth su linux non mi è chiaro un procedimento

 *Quote:*   

> Carichiamo i moduli
> 
> bluez, l2cap, rfcomm 

 

come faccio per caricare i moduli? cosa intende? forse modprobe? perchè se è così mi dice

```
root@porno-->~ # modprobe bluez

FATAL: Module bluez not found.
```

grazie ciao GuifoLast edited by turborocket on Mon Oct 25, 2004 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flyinspirit001

per installare un modulo devi fare insmod [nome modulo]

poi fai lsmod per avere la prova del nove se la tua installazione è avvenuta con successo  :Smile: 

bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai abilitato queste cose nel kernel

```
Bluetooth subsystem support (M)

L2CAP protocol support (M)

SCO links support (M)

RFCOMM protocol support (M)

RFCOMM TTU SUPPORT (Y) 
```

----------

## MyZelF

E' corretto utilizzare modprobe, ma mi pare che nel kernel 2.6 sia cambiato il nome del modulo (dovrebbe essere bluetooth ora, ma vado a memoria e ora non posso controllare).

[mod]

dal titolo che hai scelto per il topic non di capisce che si parla di bluetooth: modificalo!

[/mod]

----------

## turborocket

@myzelf

corretto titolo  :Very Happy: 

come faccio a sapere il nome del modulo????

@fedeliallalinea

si ho sistemato il kernel ed eseguito

@flyinspirit001

```
root@porno-->~ # insmod bluez

insmod: can't read 'bluez': No such file or directory

```

----------

## turborocket

aveva ragione MyZelf quindi risolto almeno per ora!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> come faccio a sapere il nome del modulo????

 

```
$ ls /lib/modules/<tuo kernel>/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/
```

----------

## turborocket

altro problema

```
root@porno-->~ # make chmod ugo+x /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh

make: *** No rule to make target `chmod'.  Stop.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma da dove deriva l'errore?

----------

## turborocket

ho editato !!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' make chmod?

----------

## turborocket

era nella guida!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con 

```
# chmod ugo+x /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh 
```

----------

## turborocket

infatti mi sembrava strano....

non mi è chiaro questo passaggio 

 *Quote:*   

> editiamo /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
> 
> cerchiamo la riga pin_helper ed editiamo il comando in /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh (questo perche' c'e' un bug in hcid e dobbiamo ovviare a mano cosi'.... Smile) 

 

cosa devo fare?

----------

## turborocket

up?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> up?

 

Sarebbe bene che passarò più di 48 ore prima.

Poi non mi é chiaro il tuo dubbio, hai visto il file in questione? hai cercato la linea indicata? cosa contiene?

Io non ho mai visto quella roba ma suppongo che contenga l'indicazione a un comando e tu devi cambiare il comano con quello suggerito....

----------

## turborocket

allora il comando l'ho cambiato!

stando alla guida però qualcosa non va bene visto che 

```
root@porno-->/boot/grub # hcitool scan

Device is not available: Success
```

ho fatto tutto quello che la guida chiedeva.....se qualcuno è riuscito a farlo andare mi faccia sapere

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai abilitato sul telefono che la connessione con il tuo pc sia accettatta?

----------

## turborocket

se il device sul pc non funziona non me lo rileva quindi non posso abilitarlo...dovrebbe andare il device prima di poter abilitare la connessione!

----------

## turborocket

i vengono dubbi se ho caricato il modulo corretto per il mio tipo di bluetooth

 *Quote:*   

>  (Se utilizzate un dongle, HCI USB andra' benissimo Smile ) 

 

questo è quello che dice la guida. Anche io come lui ho un dongle(la chiavetta) però nel kernel(come potete controllare nella versione 2.6.8 r10) ci sono diversi HCI USB e non so quale selezionare!!!

HLP  :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

up?

----------

## turborocket

allora lascite stare tutti i post precedenti

si ricomincia...

sto seguendo un'altra guida però in francese(AAAARGHHH)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221132

che però è + facile!!!

sono arrivato a questo punto senza intoppi

 *Quote:*   

> #  Uitisation du T610/T68i/T630 en tant que télécommande pour XMMS ! Very Happy
> 
> (Sony Ericsson Seulement !!)
> 
> On emerge xmms-btexmms
> ...

 

solo che questo ultimo comando non funziona in quanto mi restituisce:

```
root@porno-->~ # rfcomm connect 0 00:0E:6D:39:5D:06

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
```

e non penso debba farlo inoltre il passo successivo della guida mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Vérifiez ensuite avec un
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ls -l /dev/rfcomm0
> ...

 

ma in dev non ho questo device!!

cosa ho fatto di errato?

fatemi sapere

ciao

----------

## turborocket

col francese proprio non riesco!!!!

----------

## turborocket

sempre seguendo la guida sono arrivato a questo punto però per mia ignoranza non so come fare

 *Quote:*   

> Ora scaricate ussp-push da qui http://www.unrooted.net/hacking/ussp-push.tgz e compilatelo normalmente (vi consiglio di copiarlo in /sbin o in una dir analoga, cosi' che da non dover digitare il percorso assoluto ogni volta che ne avrete bisogno Wink) 

 

come faccio a compilarlo???

----------

## turborocket

sono riuscito a compilare spulciando nel forum ora però ho un altro problema

provo a vedere se il push funziona  e ottengo questo

```
root@porno-->/etc/init.d # ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 /home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg io.jpg

pushing file /home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg

name=/home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg, size=33906

Registered transport

set user data

created new objext

Wrote 7 fragmentWrote 7 bytes (expected 7)

started a new requestroot@porno-->/etc/init.d # ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 /home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg io.jpg

pushing file /home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg

name=/home/turborocket/Desktop/io.jpg, size=33906

Registered transport

set user data

created new objext

Wrote 7 fragmentWrote 7 bytes (expected 7)

started a new request

```

e non va avanti....resta li all'infinito...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## turborocket

ragazzi ho un problema allora

seguendo la guida che ho postato sono arrivato al punto in cui voglio creare una connessione bluetooth

ho fatto il mknode però ora non riesco a fare il bind della porta

```
root@porno-->~ # rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 00:0E:6D:39:5D:06 1

Can't create device: Address already in us
```

perchè mi dice questo?

come faccio a vedere quale periferica sta utilizzando l'indirizzo?

----------

## turborocket

sono riuscito ad andare avanti....

ora mi si connette ma quando sta per comporre il numero cade e mi da questo errore

```
root@porno-->~ # pppd /dev/rfcomm0 115200 connect "chat -V -f /etc/adsl/wind" crtscts modem -detach noccp defaultroute noauth ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local noipdefault debug

ATZ

OK

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.wind"

OK

ATD*99***1#

CONNECTSerial connection established.

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument
```

qual'è l'argomento che non va bene?

----------

